

Perfect olympics coverage already exists... - clloyd
http://lloyd.co/post/28400375882/perfect-olympics-coverage-already-exists

======
rorrr
Youtube doesn't work. I'm in the US and this is what I get:

<http://i.imgur.com/5qF5k.png>

